# monster tadpole!



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

this tad is 3 months old and just popped front leggs yesterday. i put him in with the rest of my tads morphing and he is alot bigger than the rest! look at the size4 of this guy! and yes out of the 4 tads one has SLS  but out of 22 frogs he is the first ever SLS


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

So, what did you feed him, and what water changing technique did you use?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Grassypeak said:


> So, what did you feed him, and what water changing technique did you use?


he was fed only with tadpole bites and water changes every week. used aged tapwater and temps were between 69-74 he hatched on 9/4/06 so allitle over 3 months to morph


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

who`s got spindly? those frogs legs are fine.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> who`s got spindly? those frogs legs are fine.


aaron the bottom pic and the bottom frog his legs are all goofy!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i sure wouldn`t euthanize him yet.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The bottom tadpole has a front leg that looks like it is in an awkward position but I'm with Aaron, unless you know something else, it's probably too early to call it a dud.

Your 'monster' tad is decent size though I don't know if I would say it's supersized...once you start morphing froglets out that are bigger than a quarter...that's starting to get up there.

Anyway things look like they are going well for you. Good luck with them!

Bill


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

BILL AND AARON THE TAD IN QUESTION MORPHED OUT PERFECT PROPS TO THE SKILL :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

congratz! any new pics of him?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Good deal...I've noticed that sometime the morphing tadpole/froglets hold their legs in awkward looking positions....you can usually tell whether the front limbs are in good shape by how they are working them.

Glad to hear the story turned out well.

Bill


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Once a tad pops its front legs and begins obsorbing its tail it will actually shrink a bit so I am not surprised the others that are further along are smaller. He might well be the biggest of the bunch but I wouldn't consider him a monster. Good deal on the suspected spindly froglet.

Brad


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I used to "candle" then before they popped their front legs. Put them in a clear cup and hold to the light and you can see thru them to see the outline ot the legs. you can get a good idea of musculature and see the legs as they develop.


----------

